# A2 Closed weekends



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The A2 will be closed for the next few weekends between Faversham and Canterbury. This only affects East/Doverbound traffic. The section closed is between the end of the M2 section to the A28 at Canterbury. Diversions are in operation but best avoided by using the M20 instead if possible.

The section from the Canterbury Aire to Dover is unaffected.

JohnW


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Where is the Canterbury Aire please?

TM


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> Where is the Canterbury Aire please?TM


It's at the junction of the Old Dover Road and New Dover Road Canterbury. It's a Park and Ride site with a special section for motorhomes. It costs £3.00. It has water and a dump drain. The cost includes the bus into Canterbury and back. There is also a pub at the entrance.

Be aware that you cannot get in after a certain time of night (9.30?) but once you have validated your ticket you can leave at any time of day/night.

It's about 20 to 25 minutes from there to the port straight down the A2.

JohnW


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Wizzo


----------

